# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Cilin emër të zgjedh?

## esmeralda80

mqs tema e pare qe hapa per ti gjetur nje emer te kendshem vajzes time me shume mi ngaterroi idete  :shkelje syri:  sesa mi sqaroi,po e kthej ndryshe.
Me ndihmoni se lashe nam fare,me duket se po e le pa emer bebushin tim qe shume shpejt do dale ne jete.

Cili nga keto emra ju pelqen me shume?

 KLARISSE
 EMMA KLARISSE
 EDLIN
 BRIANNA
 ALISIA

 :Lulja3:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sa shpejt do dale ne jete? Aman jo tani ketu, se s'kam zemer.  :Lulja3:  

Sa emra te ngaterruar paske zgjedhur ?! 

Brianna mos ia ver ne asnje menyre, se e ka vajza e shkodrane82. Do me u therr me shkodranet ?  
As ato togfjaleshat mos ia ve, se i ka zene Leila ato , hmmmmm ....ne hall je. 

Pse s'ia ve Jordan ( Xhorden ) ...
 apo jo....?!

Prit t'mendohem, se s'qenka kollaj....

Christina ...si thua? jo ?
Blanca
Angie  ( ky eshte emer i bukur )

Une te isha si ty, ia vija Angel, se ashtu ka me tu duk, per jete.

Dhe ne fund po vej my fav. XHILDA.   :shkelje syri:    Me xh jo me g. 

Ku jeton ti  esmeralda , se sa po lodhemi ketu, vijme e pijme nje caj keshtu si grup  dhe zgjedhim emrin.

P.S. Po qe se shakate e mija disterbin njeri, atehere....sorry. (lol)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

emma me pelqen por emma klarisse nuk me duket se shkojn :P

thjesht vija emma

oh nje shoqia ime ka nje middle name "xhulisa" mu duk i vecant dhe i bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## murik

Qamile
Bedrie
Mukadez
Hajrie
Mereme

----------


## PINK

> mqs tema e pare qe hapa per ti gjetur nje emer te kendshem vajzes time me shume mi ngaterroi idete  sesa mi sqaroi,po e kthej ndryshe.
> Me ndihmoni se lashe nam fare,me duket se po e le pa emer bebushin tim qe shume shpejt do dale ne jete.
> 
> Cili nga keto emra ju pelqen me shume?
> 
>  KLARISSE
>  EMMA KLARISSE
>  EDLIN
>  BRIANNA
>  ALISIA



E para ku jeton ti qe do me vene keto spellime?
Dhe e dyta mbasi te na e thuash , mund te ndihmojme me ndonje emer tjeter , se keto siper sikur nuk qenkan gje . (pervec Brianna qe e ka goca e shkodranes ) edhe sikur nuk ben tja veme dhe tendes njelloj . lol 
Sorry nese te bera me konfjuze po cke ti , do ta gjejme dhe nje emer per gocen tende .  :Lulja3: 

ps:Ajo Klarisse me kujton Hanibalin , i mean Kanibalin . lol

----------


## no name

_Per mendimin tim ===> Briana_

----------


## Zemrushja

Mua me pelqen emri Brianna

----------


## sonambul

> Mua me pelqen emri Brianna


d.m.th Briri i Anes :uahaha:  

Po perse jo thjesht Ana? :i qetë:

----------


## 2043

Nga postimet me dukesh si shqiptare.
Perse nuk i ve vajzes emer shqiptar. Ka plot emra te bukur.
Jo per gje por do te stononte me mbiemrin.
Vajza ime quhet Laura.

----------


## 2043

Ketu mund te shohesh per emra shqiptare , ilire  etj shume te bukur.
Kliko mbi germen dhe do shohesh faqen me emrat qe fillojne me ate germe.

http://emra.shqiperia.com/

----------


## shkodrane82

Corazon mi mos na ban aq te eger..qyqa qe ta dish ti une votova per emrin Brianna se ai me pelqen me shume aty..dhe do me behej qejfi qe emri i vajzukes pelqehet dhe prej te tjerve.

Ndersa Pinku e don emrin e nuses te djalit si unique prandaj thote ashtu.. :perqeshje: 



P. S  :maci: orazonke ke rast me na pa ne myspace familjarisht..hudh adresen shpejt.. :perqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Per mua me i bukur eshte Alisia  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ooooo

> Nga postimet me dukesh si shqiptare.
> Perse nuk i ve vajzes emer shqiptar. Ka plot emra te bukur.
> Jo per gje por do te stononte me mbiemrin.
> Vajza ime quhet Laura.


Te duket shqiptar emri LAURA ty lol?? 
Eshte i bukur i perdorur edhe nga shqiptaret, po prejarrdhjen nuk e ka shqiptare po latine (saktesim)

Ti Esmeralda prit te shohesh bebken njehere, e te dalte me fat e ymer ne jete, se emri per ty ndjellur eshte thoshte ime gjyshe, kedo qe te zgjedher njesoj e bukur do jete vajza.

----------


## no name

> Ti Esmeralda prit te shohesh bebken njehere, e te dalte me fat e ymer ne jete, se emri per ty ndjellur eshte thoshte ime gjyshe, kedo qe te zgjedher njesoj e bukur do jete vajza.


_Fjal me vend keto ... edhe une jam i ketij mendimi se emri eshte shum kollaj per ta gjet_

----------


## Hidden_Man

Mund te ja vesh emrin psh :
Arta
Antigona
Drenusha
Besoj se keto emra do te pelqejn :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe i uroj jet te gjat dhe te lumtur bebes sate :ngerdheshje: 

Kurse per ato emra qe ishin me lart me pelqeu me shum emri Alisia

----------


## goldian

alisia nese je ne itali
ose VINJOLA

----------


## Leila

> As ato togfjaleshat mos ia ve, se i ka zene Leila ato , hmmmmm ....ne hall je. 
> ...
> 
> Dhe ne fund po vej my fav. XHILDA.     Me xh jo me g.


Ah, pika ty... Xhilda  :uahaha:  Kur ma the dhe te tema tjeter, thashe se po talleshe. Ne Elbasan ishin te perhapura keto emrat me -ilda ('80-'90) dhe usually reserved for nerds. Zakonisht ishin ose te llastuara ose me syze tip sume kavanozi. Une i kam te dyja te metat.

Per emrin, sikur me pelqeu emri DEA qe te tregoi dikush te tema tjeter, dmth "perendeshe" a ku di une si ta shpjeguan. Togfjaleshit s'jane monopol i imi, lere c'thone qe te ngaterrojne keta ketu.

----------


## PINK

> Ndersa Pinku e don emrin e nuses te djalit si unique prandaj thote ashtu..
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Po mi sikur ska emra te tjere. Ta ka vjedh emrin te tema qe i sugjerove .  :uahaha:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Ah, pika ty... Xhilda


Mos m'ja shaj musteqet zhandarit , se derdhet xhaku lum, or tej !   :perqeshje: 


Ato Xh-ildat qe kane lind 80-90 nuk quhen. Ato te viteve 70 jane c'jane.  :kryqezohen:  

Me duket se e ka lindur Klarissen , esmeralda, se s'po ndihet me.

----------


## sanfrancesco

> alisia nese je ne itali
> ose VINJOLA


aaaa...vinjola per ne Itali èèèèè???alamet fare.....jo po vignetta......verja Federica... :kryqezohen:  
po veri nje emer shqiptar se u ngaterruam e u beme lemsh me te huajt,...
e flit ne gjuhe te huaj edhe ne shtepi me femijet,se  domosdo te vjen me kollaj, nuk lodhesh ta gjesh llafin ne shqip,e kur duan te flasin me gjysherit e kushurinjte ne telefon rrine si gjytryma, te shikojne si te budallallepsur se s'marrin vesh asgje ne shqip...
per mua i bukur eshte :bleta: ora

----------

